# Rod Holder



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

Is it possible to buy a rod holder that I can put on my yak after I take it off my SUV and then take the rod holder off when I'm done fishing?


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

There are tons of rod holder options for a kayak. I currently have a pair of Harmony flush rod holders:

http://www.backcountry.com/store/HAR0082/c100000005/s100000005/Harmony-Flush-Mount-Rod-Holder.html

A lot of people do no like them because they do not offer the ability to adjust the angle of the rod (I just keep an eye out for overhanging trees). I love them because there is nothing sticking out of the kayak, and nothing to get lost. This type would be limited to mounting behind the cockpit. And require drilling a 2 hole in the kayak (dont worry it get easier to drill holes after the first one).

Unfortunately, I will not have room to use the Harmony flush mounts in my new yak (not enough room behind the cockpit/ in front of the hatch). Im looking at the Scotty and RAM rod holders. Both do offer flush mount attachments for their various rod holders. Ive read really good things about the RAM (infinite adjustability), but Im not sure that I like the idea the ball permanently sticking out from the kayaklooks like an easy way to put a hole in my soft top. I will probably go with a pair of Scotty rod holders with a flush mount attachment.

http://www.scotty.com/marine/products/product/rodholders/baitcaster.html

http://65.102.174.119/rammount/productdetail.aspx?partnumber=RAM-117U


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

Thanks for the info. I doubt I'll be able to find something like this, but do you know of something where you wouldn't have to drill holes in the yak? More like something that would clip on. I'm not looking to troll, I just want the extra rod out of the yak when I'm fishing.


----------



## Ken G (Apr 9, 2004)

There is a storage bag that hangs on the back of the seat on Sit On Top kayaks that has a couple of rod holders built in. I don't know if it will fit on the seat on a Sit Inside kayak, I guess it would depend on the seat and how much room you have behind it.

I'm sure you could also rig up a rod holder or even a piece of PVC on a plastic spring clamp to hold out of the way.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Scotty makes a clamp mount (you could just clamp them to the edge of the cockpit). Im sure that other companies make a similar mount.

http://www.scotty.com/marine/products/product/rodholders/mounts_clamp.html

Ive seen bags similar to the one described by Ken G, and they are VERY nice. They also make bags (with rod holders) that will attach to the deck rigging.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Buy a boat !


----------



## bronzebackyac (Apr 19, 2005)

Whaler said:


> Buy a boat !


Then we would have to put up with the idiots that frequent the area lakes. We can actually go fishing and not see a soul the whole day. How bout that.  paddle power rules


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

That looks like what I'm looking for.

Whaler, a boat won't fit in my apartment.


----------



## Cheesehead Cory (May 16, 2004)

If you're just wanting to carry extra rods, you could cut a couple of short rings of pvc and hang them from your front and rear deck rigging with a short length of heavy mono such that they hang high against the side of your yak.

Not a very elegant solution, but it allowed me to carry my baitcaster, spinning, and flyrod with me on some small lakes in the UP where I didn't know what species to expect.


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

Archman, I mounted flush mount for Scottie or ??? can't remember name of mfg., slotted post fits in flush mount and locks post in. I mount Ram tube in it, but it's not a Ram mount. I riveted it in, and with rod in it hung up, as I paddled to turn around and come back to snag, I tore it loose. It's still there, but hanging by loose rivets. Need to re-rivet, might gorilla glue it, but don't want glue in rivet gun, unless I want a $20 gun to be disposable.
Lots of options as others have mentioned. If SIK you could even possibly clamp a holder on.

www.kayakfishingstuff.com


----------

